# baking soda and lemon juice.



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

mishkin has very slight staining near his eye's, you can hardly see it after he's had a wash but it also gets hidden behind his hair, anyway, i decided to try some baking soda and lemon juice to see if i could lighten it and it really worked for him, the stainings actually gone, not sure how it worked like that because it's only supposed to lighten it i think.

his face also smells better, he gets a very faint musky smell around his eye's but now he smells like lemon









i also have a question, when do puppies start teething badly? mishkin is 14 weeks and three days now and i don't know when or if it's started?


felicity


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

I used that for a while and it worked quite well to lighten slight stains, particularly when in the sunlight. Just like the ladies who use lemon juice to get sun-streaks in their hair.









I've recently started this Milk of Magnesia thingy talked about on the forum, but I'm using lemon juice instead of medicinal peroxide - silly, maybe, but I can't bring myself to use the peroxide - results are better/more noticeable but the cornstarch makes the concoction is a real nuisance to get out completely.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

iv'e heard of the milk of magnesia method but have no idea where to buy milk of magnesia lol, the lemon juice and bicarb has worked great so far so i'll stick with that for now.

i use cornstarch to dry mishkin's face, lately he's been getting a wet face maybe twice a day and the cornstarch makes his face fresh and dry again, it is a bit of a pain to remove lol and even when i think i have all the cornstarch out i'll brush again and find a little bit more but it's better than having a wet face, is a wet face a sign of teething? he's only had it for maybe a week now, before that he had a dry face every day except a tiny bit around his eye's.

i wouldn't use peroxide either, i'd be too scared it would hurt his eye's.

does anyone know when the really bad tear staining assosiated with teething starts? do they all get it? mishkin seems pretty good so far but he may not be teething yet because i don't know what age it starts.



felicity


----------



## Jeana (Sep 3, 2006)

My dog has pretty bad tear staining and has always had some but it was really bad by about 6 or 7 months and it has not went away I think he has got most of his new teeth in, but he has one tooth that is fully grown in and his baby tooth is still in front of it. I wont come out so I have an appt the 16th to get it pulled







Im a little scared about that. Has anyone ever had to do that? what i was wondering is if that could be causing his severe staining? I just purchased tylan and im going to wait till his tooth is pulled to start it, but he is about 9 1/2 mo. right now, is he old enough to start the tylan?


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i haven't had any experience with getting doggy teeth out but i hope it all goes okay, is it common in maltese to have to get the baby teeth pulled out at the vet?


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I just had Jack at the vet to have a tooth pulled and have his teeth cleaned. I thought he cracked a tooth, but when they put him to sleep, it turned out to be a baby tooth with a new tooth coming in under it. He is 2 1/2 years old. go figure. He also has bad tear stains and am wondering if they will now go away. I am also waiting to start tylan but I think i will give it about a month to see if the new hair coming in will be lighter. That would be great!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris had 11 or 12 baby teeth pulled when she was spayed at six months. She did stain more while teething.


----------



## Jeana (Sep 3, 2006)

> I just had Jack at the vet to have a tooth pulled and have his teeth cleaned. I thought he cracked a tooth, but when they put him to sleep, it turned out to be a baby tooth with a new tooth coming in under it. He is 2 1/2 years old. go figure. He also has bad tear stains and am wondering if they will now go away. I am also waiting to start tylan but I think i will give it about a month to see if the new hair coming in will be lighter. That would be great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My malts name is Jack too...







What should i expect when i get him back from the vet. like what behavior is normal and what should i be worried about, if anything.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> i haven't had any experience with getting doggy teeth out but i hope it all goes okay, is it common in maltese to have to get the baby teeth pulled out at the vet?[/B]


none of my dogs have needed teeth pulled by the vet.





> I used that for a while and it worked quite well to lighten slight stains, particularly when in the sunlight. Just like the ladies who use lemon juice to get sun-streaks in their hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lorraine, where do i get Milk of Magnesia over here & also cornstarch! & i know i can get peroxide but where can we get medicinal peroxide?


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> i haven't had any experience with getting doggy teeth out but i hope it all goes okay, is it common in maltese to have to get the baby teeth pulled out at the vet?[/B]



Coco had hear baby teeth pulled when she was spayed. I have a whole baggie full of baby teeth. I think she only lost a couple on her own. Some of them had long roots, too, so I wondered if they would have ever come out had I not had them pulled.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

The natural thing is for them to loose the baby teeth and get the new ones around 6 mos. I hear a lot of people talking about pulling baby teeth, but have never had a dog who needed any pulled.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Frosty's mom. You are or rather Frosty is a lucky one. A lot of maltese don't lose
those baby teeth and wind up with a double row. Cosy stil has hers at one year but
I'll be having them pulled soon.

As for lemon juice..please be sure to condition after. Lemon juice is very drying to 
hair...just like peroxide.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

going to try lemon juice on suga let you know if it works







jo


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> Lorraine, where do i get Milk of Magnesia over here & also cornstarch! & i know i can get peroxide but where can we get medicinal peroxide?[/B]


Elaine, I got Milk of Magnesia at the supermarket - it's an antacid for stomach upsets etc. The chemist stores usually have medicinal peroxide - they've no doubt got MoM as well. Cornstarch is often used to thicken soups, stews and gravies and you should find it in the supermarket somewhere near the gravy granule stuff or in the baking section - it may be called cornflour. Afro-Caribbean foodshops also stock it.
Hope that helps


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks Lorraine







I'll get those this week. I know about cornflour but did'nt know it was the same thing


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> ... I know about cornflour but did'nt know it was the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya know what? Neither did I until I looked up my American to English translator


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=267550
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jack was perfectly fine when we brought him home. They gave him a shot for pain, but I didn't have to give him anything after we got home. He was only allowed a little water that evening and he did throw up after he drank some. But the next day he was all owed canned food and he kept that down with no problem. By day two, he was back to regular hard food. hope this helps.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=268555
> 
> 
> 
> ...










well thats very handy







i think i'll be using that alot


----------



## Debstops (Apr 4, 2021)

lorraine said:


> I used that for a while and it worked quite well to lighten slight stains, particularly when in the sunlight. Just like the ladies who use lemon juice to get sun-streaks in their hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Debstops (Apr 4, 2021)

I have used 3% peroxide on my 8month old mixed in to a thick paste with baking powder and it has made some difference


----------

